# navyfield - Its Mad and its addictive and free...



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

http://video.google.co.uk/videosear...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=4&ct=title#

http://www.navyfield.com/

Its this mad looking Multiplayer WWII navey fleet game, basically you start a runt and small ship and crew up and gain points and buy better and better ships…..First night I thought What a load of Rubbish as I was just getting blown out the water, then you get that wee bit better ship and learn the tactics and bang you sink the blooming big ship with torpedoes and a few fluke shots…………..

*Best of all Its free or you can pay for that fast route but free and slow is fine with me.*


----------

